# What was Tyco's biggest/longest 2 lane slot car track?



## bigtyco (Dec 25, 2019)

My friend had a Tyco track that took up an entire ping pong table. 

Thinking about it made me wonder what was Tyco's biggest/longest 2 lane slot car track that they sold in one package?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is one with 54 feet of track.










This one has 60 feet of track.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards @bigtyco!

Didnt know they made them that big! Interesting to read they had an installment/layway plan to purchase one. :cheers2:


----------

